# genshin impact Standbild problem



## ClusterOP (24. September 2021)

Hallo Leute. hätte folgendes Problem und wäre dankbar über Ideen .

Genshin Impact spiele ich seit gestern, aber an sich unmöglich da alle 1-3 Minute ingame das Bild einfriert ( ton und spiel läuft weiter im Hintergrund)

Windows sowie nvidia Treiber hab ich darauf hin aktualisiert, Problem bleibt jedoch bestehen. vielleicht hab ihr ja Ideen woran es liegen könnte.

(Problem besteht nur bei diesem spiel)

Win10
ryzen5 1600
32gb RAM
Nvidia 1070

mfg


----------



## c0rn (9. Oktober 2021)

Musst du das Spiel neustarten oder wielang ist das Bild eingefrohren?


----------

